# HHP showing



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a lovely tom that for fun i would like to show for experiance really.
Going to reg him with tica on the hhp reg but what colour would you say he is and markings?
any advice?
Now the fun bit uploading a pic please bare with me


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Oooh please try The South Ribble Pet Cat Club Show:

South Ribble Pet Cat Club

They really need some more entries to the show itself but also to the photo competition part of the show...

Its only 50p per entry for the picture part and only £14 per cat to show...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

widgetdog35 said:


> I have a lovely tom that for fun i would like to show for experiance really.
> Going to reg him with tica on the hhp reg but what colour would you say he is and markings?
> any advice?
> Now the fun bit uploading a pic please bare with me


He's cream and white, like my Victor


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you we are both very excited, we have a little go daily and i take him for rides to friends houses so he gets use to traveling about and new places hoping this will make it less stress full but he is very chilled for a kitten and loves people 

I don't think preston is too far so might see you there i'll be the one looking lost lol


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

If you drop Carol an email, I am sure she will help show you the ropes...

Carol has been showing HHP's for years!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I have a lovely tom that for fun i would like to show for experiance really.
> Going to reg him with tica on the hhp reg but what colour would you say he is and markings?
> any advice?
> Now the fun bit uploading a pic please bare with me


*I would take him to his first show and ask for a colour assesment, you can do 1 show without having to register him
We show our moggy too*


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I love the idea of being able to show moggies as well as pedigrees!! I think we have all seen some pretty stunning moggie pics on these boards and I have to say that I think all my mogs are pretty special too. Shame that out of the 3 of them, one throws up in the car, one cries as though she's in fear of her life and the other turns into a hissing furball!!!

I guess I will try with the coonies instead!!!

Louise
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL Lou, Sorry to laugh I was imagining all 3 in the car kicking off in their own way. Our Willow was'nt sure to begin with and we gave her a break, since showing her again, she's done great*


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Selk! I must admit, I would be tempted to show our Ruby (she is in our moggie's album!) as she has such a lovely pattern, is really stocky and solid and has a fab temperament. A couple of people have said she looks as though she might have bengal in her and, judging by the noise she makes, I think they might be right!!!

I have heard they can be pretty vocal!

My cats only ever go in the car on the way to the vets and that's never a good experience!!! Think it might have put them off a little too much!

XX


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Aww, she's lovely You should try her*


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Selk!!! I may have to wait a while as she has some shaven fur under her neck....she got a blade of grass stuck down between her nose and throat!!!

I will keep you posted!!! What shows do you take your moggies (and wegies) to???


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, ouch, poor lass. Only do FIFe shows with our Moggy, Do FIFe and very occasionally( if we can afford it) TICA with the Wegies*


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I have heard that Fife and TICA are good shows anyway. I am registered with TICA already so I may have to think seriously about getting her registered, just to see how she does!! My poor coonies will be wondering why I'm not showing them yet!

Louise
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I prefer FIFe ones, to be honest. Just depends which way of showing you like best.*


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

widgetdog35 said:


> I have a lovely tom that for fun i would like to show for experiance really.
> Going to reg him with tica on the hhp reg but what colour would you say he is and markings?
> any advice?
> Now the fun bit uploading a pic please bare with me


There is a TICA show near to us in March.Its going to be at the Brigg Leisure Centre.xxxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

widgetdog35 said:


> I have a lovely tom that for fun i would like to show for experiance really.
> Going to reg him with tica on the hhp reg but what colour would you say he is and markings?
> any advice?
> Now the fun bit uploading a pic please bare with me


he is beautiful


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Fireblade said:


> There is a TICA show near to us in March.Its going to be at the Brigg Leisure Centre.xxxx


Brill thats just up the road, watch out taxiepuss your becoming a show cat lol

Will i find details on TICA web site??
Might see you there


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes Details will be on the TICA site,i Think it is the ONE FOR ALL CAT Club.
If you need any help, just pm me.Yes i will be showing there too. xxxx


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

All GCCF shows accept HP's we have their open results on our results site, plus photo's as well.  They are just as important as the pedigree ones.


----------

